# Storage near Tavira



## simplylind (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. We have been living in rental accommodation for the past two months where we have been lucky enough to have plenty of space for our belongings, most of which are still in boxes. At the end of August we will be moving to Santa Luzia where we won't have any room for our things. So just wondered if anyone can advise us re storage in the area? We have around 6 cubic metres and will need to store it for at least 3 months. Unfortunately the transit van we used to get it all here has just packed up. We'd planned to keep everything in it but that's not now possible. Have seen a couple when searching online but any personal knowledge would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

